# Conmen targeting visa holders in phone scam



## Steve_Martin (Oct 27, 2015)

Had a phone call from a male stating he was with immigration and needed to update personnel details. My phone number is a silent number and it has never been given to anyone. I told him as far as I was concerned he was a scammer and if immigration wanted any details they would contact me by mail or on my mobile phone number that is on immigrations records.
Can you give me some feed back please.

kind regards

Steve


----------

